

Sugar doesn’t cause hyperactivity in children - pharrington
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2011/11/sugar-doesnt-cause-hyperactivity.html

======
nzmsv
One way to check if there is in fact some truth to a bit of folk wisdom /
superstition is to see how universal it is.

I was born in Russia, and have never heard about the sugar+hyperactivity thing
before moving to Canada. At the same time, nearly everyone back in Russia is
_sure_ that going out lightly dressed in cold weather will make one sick, and
this seems to be news to Canadians.

~~~
DasIch
Living in Germany I have the same impression. This myth seems to be restricted
to North America or English speaking countries.

------
bunderbunder
Classic case of correlation not causing causation. I don't think anyone's
particularly surprised when they see large gaggles of children being given a
large quantity of sugary foodstuff and behaving in a very animated manner.

But what's the context where that happens? Parties, mostly.

------
gus_massa
It is a copy of the (linked) article at
[http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/sugar-and-
candy-...](http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/sugar-and-candy-do-not-
make-kids-hyper/)

